# HotPepper



## pepperbikes (7. Februar 2014)

Liebe Forumsmitglieder,

wir von pepperbikes wurden von verschiedenen Kunden und Interessenten auf euer schönes Forum und insbesondere auf das Unterforum Kinderräder hingewiesen. Unsere HotPepper Kinderräder sind ja immer wieder in der Diskussion und werden auch sehr positiv aufgenommen und bewertet. Dankeschön!

Da unsere Kinderräder ja ganz neu am Markt sind beantworten wir gerne Fragen rund um unsere Räder. Wir sind natürlich auch für Anregungen und konstruktive Kritik offen.

Wir hoffen es verstößt nicht gegen irgendeine Forumsregel, dass wir uns hier direkt als Hersteller anmelden und ‚outen’.

Aus dem Allgäu grüßt euch


pepperbikes


----------



## Taurus1 (8. Februar 2014)

Wenn Ihr euch offiziell als Hersteller "outet", das also ein "Hersteller-thread" ist, dann ist das doch ok. Gibt dann auch keine Diskusion wegen Schleichwerbung.

Ich finde es auf jeden Fall gut, wenn ein Hersteller sich a) auch das Forum anschaut, um Anregungen zu bekommen und b) dort fuer Fragen Rede und Antwort steht.

Bin zwar Kaniabike-Fan und habe es noch nicht bereut, beobachte aber trotzdem, was sich sonst noch auf dem Markt tut, die Kinder wachsen ja auch schliesslich. Und um so mehr wirkliche Alternativen es fuer das naechste Bike gibt, umso besser. Vor jedem Kauf werden die Karten neu gemischt! Deshalb begruesse ich es umso mehr, wenn sich besonders bei den deutschsprachigen Herstellern was tut und es was neues leichtes und noch einigermassen bezahlbares ergibt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ann (8. Februar 2014)

hallo,
freue mich, daß ihr euch hier angemeldet habt. hatten ja schon regen mailkontakt wegen "mädchenfarben" etc. und bin auch gespannt, was sich bei euch noch so alles tut.


----------



## oliverb. (9. Februar 2014)

Wie war denn die Antwort bezüglich Mädchenfarben für das 24er? Steht bei mir für Okt. dieses Jahr an...

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Ann (9. Februar 2014)

huhu oliver, ich hab ein dunkellila und ein türkis vorgeschlagen, wäre das auch etwas für dein mädel?


----------



## oliverb. (9. Februar 2014)

hört sich erst mal gut an...Typisch rosa  wäre auch noch ne Option...Ansonsten fände ich weiß und schwarz aber auch super, das bräuchte ich dann nicht lackieren wenn mein Sohn dann soweit ist


----------



## Ann (10. Februar 2014)

rosa würde ich in der größe nicht mehr nehmen. wie alt ist denn deine kleine? mit spät. 7 fängt es nämlich an, daß rosa plötzlich uncool und babyhaft ist - vorher konnte es gar nie rosa genug sein  ein schönes pink geht auch noch. 
schwarz würde bei meiner tochter gar nicht gehen und weiß nur sehr bedingt (ist langweilig meint sie.....) wenn weiß, dann perlmutt oder mit flitter, aber nur weiß neeeee..... ja ja die mädels wissen genau was sie wollen, jungs sind da irgendwie "schmerzfreier"


----------



## Prestige09 (10. Februar 2014)

Von wegen Jungs seien "schmerzfrei" wenn es um die Farbe geht. Bei meinem Dreieinhalbjährigen geht nur Blau. Die einzigen mir bekannten Hersteller, die leichte 16'' Kinderfahrräder (nach Deutschland) liefern sind Kania (aber erst weit nach Ostern) und Pepper.
@pepperbikes: Könntet ihr ein Foto von dem blauen Hot Pepper 16'' auf eure Homepage stellen, damit ich es meinem Sohn schmackhaft machen kann?


----------



## oliverb. (10. Februar 2014)

Ot: weil das so gar nicht egal ist "musste" ich ein 16er cnoc zerlegen und grün lackieren

bin jedenfalls schon sehr gespannt auf einen ersten Bericht zum 24er.


----------



## pepperbikes (10. Februar 2014)

Hallo,

schon Mal Danke für eure Beiträge. Unser Favorit ist momentan türkis, mal schauen.
Ich stimme übrigens zu, Farbe ist das wichtigste - auch bei Jungs. Bei meinem Sohn muss das Rad - und am liebsten alles andere auch - unbedingt (Feuerwehr-)rot sein. Ist uns nicht unrecht, passt dann der kleinen Schwester später auch...
Ein Bild vom 16" in blau kann ich leider nicht online stellen, da die Räder noch nicht da sind. Das blau entspricht aber dem des HotPepper in 20". Bei Bedarf bitte kurze Email an [email protected], wir können dann nach Erhalt der Ware ein Bild machen.

Grüße

pepperbikes


----------



## sandtreter (10. Februar 2014)

Interessant wären ja mal Gewichte der Anbauteile, vor allem der, welche die Bezeichnung "Pepper" tragen, also Lenker, Sattel + Stütze, Naben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepperbikes (11. Februar 2014)

Wir haben leider nicht von allen Teilen die exakten Gewichte. Da es sich teilweise um Sonderanfertigungen handelt kann uns auch der Teilelieferant nicht die ganz exakten Werte geben. Von folgenden Teilen haben wir die Angaben:
Pedale (16|20|24") 250g
Vorbau (16|20")  130g
Sattelstütze (16|20|24") ca. 180g 
Reifen (16") 350g
Um die einzelnen Gewichte zu ermitteln müssten wir ein Rad komplett zerlegen.


----------



## sandtreter (11. Februar 2014)

Das ging schnell...vielen dank. Das mit dem Zerlegen werden bestimmt einige forumsmitglieder erledigen....


----------



## oliverb. (11. Februar 2014)

Uff...musstet ihr den Termin jetzt schon auf August verschieben für das 24er? 
Gruß Oliver


----------



## sandtreter (11. Februar 2014)

Finde das nicht, welche schalthebel sind am 20er verbaut?

Danke, sandtreter


----------



## Grufie (11. Februar 2014)

Hallo peppers,

hier ein konstruktiver Verbesserungsvorschlag: Bitte produziert doch mehr Kinderräder! Ich habe vorhin mit Eurem Support telefoniert und erfahren, dass die 24'' Kinderräder bereits alle vorbestellt und damit ausverkauft sind, obwohl sie doch erst in zwei Wochen lieferbar sein werden! Wenn ich doch auch angerufen hätte! :-( Jetzt muss ich meinen Sohn auf August vertrösten.

Gruß

Grufie

P.S. Ich fahre übrigens ein MTB Red Pepper - ein g***** Gerät! Deshalb muss es für meinen Sohn auch ein pepper werden!


----------



## pepperbikes (11. Februar 2014)

@ sandtreter: Angabe wurde gerade ergänzt, das passiert wenn man vom 16" kopiert... Verbaut ist ein Shimano Drehgriff SL-RS45
@ grufie: Tja, das mit Angebot und Nachfrage ist leider nicht immer so einfach. Wir arbeiten aber daran.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (11. Februar 2014)

@ peppers, könnt ihr denn schon sagen ob es dann für die nächste Lieferung (im August) eine weitere Farbe geben wird?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## [email protected] (12. Februar 2014)

vergriffen? Schade, das Rad war bisher Favorit, aber August ist viel zu spät...
Trotzdem tolle Räder.

Gruß,
Kilian


----------



## pepperbikes (14. Februar 2014)

@ oliverb.  Es wird wohl noch ein Mädchenfarbe dazu kommen, ich favorisiere ja türkis. Meine zweijährige Tochter meint aber LILA. Mal schauen

Da fällt mir noch eine Frage an euch Spezialisten ein, wir sind ja noch neu in dem Geschäft ;-). Besteht auch Bedarf an komplett ausgestatteten Kinderrädern in 20"+24" (Beleuchtung mit Nabendynamo, Schutzbleche, Gepcäkträger)? Natürlich auch leicht und hochwertig. Was meint ihr?


----------



## drehvial (14. Februar 2014)

Hallo

Bedarf besteht, ist nur die Frage wie viel. 

Licht:
Meine Beobachtung (komplett subjektiv): wer mehr Geld ausgibt und sich wirklich Gedanken über das Rad macht, braucht nicht unbedingt eine feste Lichtanlage, sondern nimmt dann evt. Akkubeleuchtung. Zudem ist 20" in den meisten Fällen doch nur bis zur 2.Klasse relevant, und da fahren die Kinder selten des Nachts, auch nicht weit, und wenig alleine durch die Gegend. Bei 24" kann das dann schon anders sein. Hier schlagen natürlich auch die Kosten zu (sowohl Gewicht als auch Preis): unter 100€ zusätzlich für eine gute Lichtanlage geht wohl nicht, und dafür kann man viele Batterien kaufen...

Schutzbleche:
wir Erwachsenen haben meist mehr als zwei Räder im Keller stehen, da darf also auch mindestens eines ohne Schutzbleche rumstehen. Bei Kindern mit einem Rad braucht es Schutzbleche. Zumal sie jede Pfütze suchen, durch die sie durchfahren können.

Gepäckträger
Ja, wollen sie, und sei es um nur die Jacke hinten drauf zu klemmen oder die Puppe mitfahren zu lassen (auch wir Väter haben Töchter, bei Jungs ist es dann eben der Ball um im Klischee zu bleiben)

Es ist wohl auch kein Zufall, dass Kania, Kokua, Isla nur jeweils die Option Schutbleche/Gepäckträger anbieten, aber nicht die Option Nabendynamo (Kania verweist auf die Möglichkeit mit SON aufzurüsten...)


----------



## sandtreter (14. Februar 2014)

Schutzbleche werden ja meist von der "Regierung" gefordert, wenn man schon so ein "teures" Rad kauft. Sind aber bei 16 zoll m.M. überflüssig.  Licht im sinne einer sorgloslösung stimme ich zu, höchstens ab 20 zoll. Aber wenn man das als verkaufsargument sieht, im sinne von, wir wollen nicht radelnde väter überzeugen, sondern alle Eltern, muss die komplettausstattung ran. Was es mich an überzeugungsarbeit gekostet hat, das Rücktritt schwachsinn ist......


----------



## Ann (14. Februar 2014)

also bei unserer maus waren jetzt beim 24" schutzbleche ganz wichtig, aber nicht diese steckdinger, sondern richtige. genauso wichtig war ein gescheiter gepäckträger, der fest dran ist und nicht so ein sattelstützengedöns oder so. und genau aus diesen gründen ist es dann ein isla geworden. alles dran, wie es sein soll und trotzdem noch leicht und wunschfarbe 
bei kania, woom etc. war das alles nicht im angebot, daher schieden die dann doch recht schnell aus. licht haben wir auch noch akku´s dran, reicht völlig, sind leicht und hell und halten ewig.

ps: die farben lila und türkis kamen ja von mir, wir hatten ja regen mailkontakt. wenn wir letztes jahr nicht ein isla gekauft hätten, wäre es dann das pepper geworden. leider hattet ihr letzte jahr so leichte noch nicht im angebot. ihr könnt das rad ja mega-mädels-mäßig  machen, ein dunkles lila hinten und ab mitte und vorbau dann ein passendes türkis - das wäre bestimmt ein knaller. ps: wollt ihr mal so eines lackiert haben? mein mann ist lackierer..... kannst dich gerne nochmal per mail melden.
ich denke nämlich auch, die meisten kids finden die cubes toll, weil die einfach schöne farben haben und nicht nur uni sind.


----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (14. Februar 2014)

Ich denke da werdet ihr zwei antworten bekommen
- auf jeden Fall
- und nein was soll das ..

Aber eine Felge mit Nabendynamo als *Option* wäre was feines.. Das Laufrad ist für viele der schwierigste Punkt. Licht und Bleche / Gepäckträger ist da doch relativ leicht rangeschraubt..


----------



## trolliver (14. Februar 2014)

Tja, für eine Erhebung ist das Forum hier wohl zu wenig besucht. Wenn man bedenkt, was überall schon ausverkauft ist und hier wurde kaum von neuen Rädern berichtet. Das war zu reinen Isla-Zeiten noch anders.

Ich würde einem Kind ab 20" immer Licht und Schutzbleche verbauen, Gepäckträger nach Bedarf. Philipp hat einen, auch den genannten Nabendynamo. Ich habe jedoch noch nicht von soo vielen gelesen, die das auch so machen. Was späche denn dagegen, das einfach als Option mit anzubieten?

Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (14. Februar 2014)

VR mit Nabendynamo als Option gegen Aufpreis. Im Idealfall 2 Preis-/Gewichtsklassen zur Wahl. Schutzbleche und Gebäckträger ebenso optional. Hier noch zur Wahl, ob montiert oder zur Selbstmontage/Nachrüstung (ev. auch anderer Fabrikate). Dazu gerne auch 2-3 Reifen: Black Jack, Big Apple, Small Block 8...


----------



## Y_G (14. Februar 2014)

Reifen sind ja meist die erste Tunigmaßnahme. Da ist meist viel Gewicht für wenig Geld zu sparen, gerade bei den 16/20" Rädern. Man schaue nur mal auf die Mow Joes die hier viele fahren... beim mir hat das mal schnell 400 g gebracht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sandtreter (14. Februar 2014)

Kenda sagt für die 20er k193 reifen 385 gramm

Edit: @pepperbikes : wie ist denn die reifenfreiheit?


----------



## trifi70 (14. Februar 2014)

Y_G schrieb:


> Reifen sind ja meist die erste Tunigmaßnahme. Da ist meist viel Gewicht für wenig Geld zu sparen, gerade bei den 16/20" Rädern. Man schaue nur mal auf die Mow Joes die hier viele fahren... beim mir hat das mal schnell 400 g gebracht.


Was macht ihr mit der Erstbereifung? Ich hab mehrere Sätze im Keller rumliegen, die werden doch nie mehr gefahren... Deshalb: gleich das richtige kaufen (Wahlmöglichkeit vorausgesetzt). Spart Geld und vor allem sinnlos verschwendete Ressourcen. Das war die Intention meines Vorschlags...

ps. aufgrund einer Anfrage muss ich das präzisieren, ist einfach missverständlich formuliert. Ich hab diverse 12/16/20" Reifen rumliegen. Hat nix mit Pepper zu tun! Jeder hat seine Vorlieben und eh man umrüstet, wärs praktisch, die Wunschreifen "ab Werk" bekommen zu können.


----------



## sandtreter (17. Februar 2014)

Seit 4 Wochen: "Papa,  wann kommt mein Fahrrad?" Kann mal jemand das Schiff anschieben. .....


----------



## pepperbikes (17. Februar 2014)

Für alle die warten, hier die erlösende Nachricht:

Die HotPepper in 16" und 20" können ab sofort bestelllt werden, Zustellung erfolgt ab nächster Woche. 
Wir freuen uns schon aufs ausladen...

Katja


----------



## sandtreter (17. Februar 2014)

Bestellt und bezahlt....jetzt nur noch warten und dann anschauen....


----------



## speziistspitze (18. Februar 2014)

Ich habe auch das 16" in rot für meinen Großen bestellt. Wir hatten ja schon das Muster angeschaut, aber bei dem Wetter ist der Kleine auch richtig heiß auf sein neues Radl.


----------



## pepperbikes (26. Februar 2014)

Bitte entschuldigt, dass ich mich so spät melde aber es waren tausend andere Dinge zu tun.

Eure Antworten zum Thema Beleuchtung etc. ja oder nein sind schon interessant. Danke schon mal dafür.
Es gibt anscheinend wirklich zwei 'Lager' einmal pro Nabendynamo - einmal pro Akkulicht. Wir werden wohl in Zukunft die 24" sowohl als MTB mit Federgabel also auch als 'Trekking' mit Komplettpaket anbieten. Bei 20" denke ich auch reicht im Fall des Falles ein Akkulicht.

Optionen anzubieten wäre natürlich toll, können wir aber leider aktuell nicht leisten. Wir montieren die Räder nicht im Haus und dann wären wir nur noch am umbauen. Darüber hinaus hätten wir für die getauschten Teile auch keine Verwendung. Wäre sicher der Idealfall aber leider bei uns (und den anderen wie z.B. Kania) nicht möglich. Wir bemühen uns aber bei der Spezifikation wirklich sinnvolle Teile zu verwenden.

@Ann: Vielleicht komme ich auf das Angebot bzgl. Lackierung noch zurück. Es wird wohl noch türkis als Farbe dazu kommen.

@sandtreter: Laut Rahmenzeichnung sind 68mm Platz, passt also schon was deutlich breiteres als der serienmäßige Kenda drauf.


PS: Aufgrund einer Verzögerung  kommen die Räder leider erst heute bei uns an, werden also morgen verschickt.


----------



## oliverb. (26. Februar 2014)

Ab wann wird man das türkis denn auf der Seite bewundern können? Nicht das ich für die Augustbestellung zu spät komme...
Gruß Oliver


----------



## sandtreter (6. März 2014)

Liebe pepperbiker, heute konnt ich das 20er endlich in empfang nehmen. Soweit ok, schönes rad und die qualität ist ok ( entspricht, was man für den preis erwarten kann). Dafür habe ich aber den extra thread.
Leider bin ich richtig angep....st.
Auch wenn ich nur mit ner personenwaage gemessen habe, komme ich auf 8,8 kilo. Auf eurer homepage sagt ihr ca. 7,8.
Messt doch mal nach ( hätte wohl schon irgendwo auf dem weg vom Zulieferer über euch zu mir auffallen sollen).
Leider ist zurückgeben keine option, mein sohn würde mich umbringen. 
Sollte ich total falsch liegen, leiste ich gern nackt auf dem alex abbitte.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wiesbaden_Er (6. März 2014)

sandtreter schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich nur mit ner personenwaage gemessen habe, komme ich auf 8,8 kilo. Auf eurer homepage sagt ihr ca. 7,8.
> ....
> Sollte ich total falsch liegen, leiste ich gern nackt auf dem alex abbitte.



Mit oder ohne Pedale gewogen und was gibt Pepper an  (wobei mir nicht klar ist, was das Radgewicht ohne Pedale soll ....)


----------



## sandtreter (6. März 2014)

Na mit...also 250 gramm abziehen...sind dann 8,550 kg ca 7,8...ich glaub ich bau noch was ab....


----------



## sandtreter (6. März 2014)

Wiesbaden_Er schrieb:


> Mit oder ohne Pedale gewogen und was gibt Pepper an  (wobei mir nicht klar ist, was das Radgewicht ohne Pedale soll ....)


Na ca. 7.8kg


----------



## pepperbikes (6. März 2014)

Hallo sandtreter,

bitte entschuldigen sie die falsche Angabe bzgl. des Gewichts. Wir hatten das Muster gewogen (wie unsere Mitbewerber ohne Pedale, Reflektoren, Klingel etc.) und leider erst gestern ein Rad aus der Serienproduktion. Wir kommen hier auf eine Abweichung von ca. 300g, deshalb haben wir auch die Angabe im shop bereits auf 8,1kg korrigiert.
Sie können uns glauben, dies ärgert uns mindestens genauso und wir sind selbstverständlich auf der Suche nach der Ursache. Eventuell wurden beim Muster andere Teile verbaut.

Ich entschuldige mich nochmals und hoffe ihr Sohn wird trotzdem begeistert mit seinem Rad fahren.


----------



## sandtreter (6. März 2014)

Ich habe die pedale ja separat gewogen. Reflektoren vorne waren scho ab, also 8,8 kg minus 0,25kg pedale minus  0,034 kg Reflektoren hinten ergibt, ach sind wir mal großzügig, 8,5 kg. Ist bei mir ne abweichung von 0,7kg...da sind irgendwo in meinem rad noch 400 gramm ehr als bei euch versteckt.
Ja mein Sohn wird spass haben, aber ich fühle mich trotzdem verarscht. Und das man die Serienbikes (nicht jedes, aber mindestens das allererste)
vor der Auslieferung prüft, sollte selbstverständlich sein.
Ich hätte mich dann für 50 Euro mehr an einen Mitbewerber gewand Bzw. dort gleich ein teureres und leichteres bike geholt.


----------



## oliverb. (6. März 2014)

@Pepper: Wurde denn das Gewicht der 24er kontrolliert? Und ab wann kann man das tükis auf der Internetseite sehen?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## trolliver (6. März 2014)

Ich kann Sandtreter da verstehen, ginge mir ggenauso. Da Rückgabe keine Option ist, ist es zumindest als Erfahrung für alle anderen Interessenten überaus hilfreich. Schwacher Trost.


----------



## Y_G (7. März 2014)

wäre mal interessant das Bike an eine "richtige" Waage zu hängen. Eine Personenwaage ist in dem Bereich sicher nicht so genau. Ich finde die Gewichtsangaben ohne Pedale auch immer sehr seltsam. Warum nicht auch ohne Mäntel etc.


----------



## Lachnitt (7. März 2014)

@Pepper..."deshalb haben wir auch die Angabe im shop bereits auf 8,1kg korrigiert."...
Auf dem Datenblatt ja, aber nicht im darüber stehenden Werbetext, ich geh mal davon aus, dass das nicht beabsichtigt war.
Widersprüchliche Angaben in den Unterlagen der Hersteller fallen immer auf und sind eine schlechte Visitenkarte.

Lachnitt


----------



## pepperbikes (19. März 2014)

Endlich schaffe ich es mich zu melden. Die Gewichtsangaben haben wir jetzt - hoffentlich - alle korrigiert. Ihr dürft uns glauben uns ärgert die Sache auch ungemein. Aber gut, da können wir jetzt aktuell nichts mehr ändern. Für die Zukunft arbeiten wir aber daran. 

@OliverB: Wann man die neuen Farben sehen kann weiß ich leider noch nicht, wir haben aber Farbmuster in Fernost angefragt. Es wird ab August zwei Versionen des 24" Rads geben - einmal als MTB  mit Federgabel und einmal als Trekkingausführung mit Schutzblech, Nady, Gepäckträger.


----------



## oliverb. (19. März 2014)

Das heißt die 9,7 kg Angabe ist richtig?! Hmm, ich hoffe ich kann warten bis man die Räder auf der Internetseite sehen kann. Nicht das dann schon alle lieferbaren vorbestellt sind?!
Gruß Oliver


----------



## trifi70 (9. April 2014)

Wer noch ein Rad sucht: am 11.4., also diesen Freitag, gibts offenbar im Onlineshop von Pepper auf alle Kinderräder 16/20/24 Zoll jeweils 50 Eur Rabatt. Lieferbar momentan lt. Shop-Anzeige Hot Pepper 16 und 20" sowie Red Pepper 24".


----------



## oliverb. (2. Mai 2014)

@ pepper So ,türkis und lila sind ja nun auf eurer Seite für das 24er angekündigt.  Weißt du schon ab wann man die Farben bewundern kann? 
Und nochmal die Frage ob das angegebene Gewicht von 9,7 kg stimmt? 
Gruß Oliver


----------



## Ann (2. Mai 2014)

hey, das find ich ja mal richtig klasse, daß genau die 2 farben, die meine kleine und ich vorgeschlagen haben, auch umgesetzt werden  schade, daß wir doch schon ein 24er haben, denn jetzt wäre ich in versuchung gekommen  wie schaut es denn aus mit gepäckträger und richtigen schutzblechen, also keine steckteile? wenn das gewicht stimmt und dann mit federgabel - hmmmm - mal überleg


----------



## pepperbikes (5. Mai 2014)

Hallo,

@ oliverb: 
ich habe bisher nur kleine Farbmuster, wir probieren das mal mit fotografieren. Ich werde auf jeden Fall bei unserem Lieferanten darum bitten die Räder vor Verschiffung zu fotografieren und zu wiegen. Produktionsdatum ist ca. Ende Juni.
@Ann:
Nochmal danke für den Farbvorschlag. Es wird das Rad in zwei Ausführungen geben, einmal als MTb wie jetzt im shop gezeigt und zusätzlich als Trekkingversion mit festmontierten Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger  und Shimano Nabendynamo mit Busch und Müller Front+Rücklicht. Dann allerdings mit Starrgabel.

Katja


----------



## oliverb. (5. Mai 2014)

@Pepper, das hört sich gut an! Kann ich mit meiner Bestellung so lange warten, oder bekomme ich dann keins mehr für September?

Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pepperbikes (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Oliver,

ich habe gerade ein Prodduktbild mit 'Farbmustern' online gestellt. Wir haben aufgrund der positiven Erfahrung mit den 16"+20" schon wieder eine ordentliche Menge bestellt. Ich denke die reichen erstmal.

katja


----------



## pepperbikes (7. Mai 2014)

Hallo Oliver,

ich habe gerade ein Prodduktbild mit 'Farbmustern' online gestellt. Wir haben aufgrund der positiven Erfahrung mit den 16"+20" schon wieder eine ordentliche Menge bestellt. Ich denke die reichen erstmal.

katja


----------



## Ann (7. Mai 2014)

pepperbikes schrieb:


> ich habe gerade ein Prodduktbild mit 'Farbmustern' online gestellt.



katja, die farbmuster schauen schonmal richtig klasse aus, tolle farben  bin gespannt auf die räder!


----------



## oliverb. (7. Mai 2014)

Yep, bin auch sehr begeistert. Lila wird bei meiner Kurzen wohl gut ankommen! Bleibt nur noch die Frage ob das Gewicht mit 9,7 bleibt.


Gruß Oliver


----------



## Ann (10. Mai 2014)

pepperbikes schrieb:


> Es wird das Rad in zwei Ausführungen geben, einmal als MTb wie jetzt im shop gezeigt und zusätzlich als Trekkingversion mit festmontierten Schutzblechen, Gepäckträger  und Shimano Nabendynamo mit Busch und Müller Front+Rücklicht. Dann allerdings mit Starrgabel.
> 
> Katja



huhu katja, was wird die trekkingversion in 24" denn kosten und wiegen?

danke und schönes we!


----------



## pepperbikes (14. Mai 2014)

Hallo Ann,

ich habe die Trekkingversion gerade online gestellt, allerdings ohne Bild. Das dauert noch. Gewicht wird bei ca. 10,5kg liegen. Und das gute Stück kostet 449,-€.

Katja


----------



## Ann (14. Mai 2014)

danke katja! sagst du uns hier bescheid, wenn die bilder online bei euch sind? auch von den tollen mädelsfarben?


----------



## oliverb. (14. Mai 2014)

Als Treckingrad mit 10,5 kg?  das hört sich aber super an !
Gruß Oliver


----------



## Ann (23. Mai 2014)

katja, hab dir ne pn geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Paulin (14. Juni 2014)

Weil ich nicht weiß, ob im anderen jmd antwortet, wollte ich hier zusätzlich nachfragen:

weiß jemand, welche Zusatzausststtungen ans Pepper 20 Zoll passen würden? oder ob es da Probleme mit der Beschaffung bzw. Montage gibt?. Wo würde ich die Sachen bekommen?

Es geht um Ständer, Schutzbleche und Gepäckträger (möglichst nicht zu schwer aber auch nicht zu Preisintensiv

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Mamara (27. Juni 2014)

Das 24" Hot Pepper wird keine Scheibenbremsaufnahme haben, oder?


----------



## pepperbikes (2. Juli 2014)

@Paulin: wir haben passende Ständer und Schutzblech im Programm. Gepäckträger leider nicht.
@Mamara: Genau, das Rad hat keine Discaufnahme


----------



## pepperbikes (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade die ersten Bilder von den Rädern bekommen und online gestellt. Die Farben sind nicht ganz korrekt in der Darstellung, das türkis ist hier etwas zu 'blass'.
Der abgebildete Gepäckträger mit Sattel passt auch noch nicht.

Katja


----------



## storck-riesen (22. Juli 2014)

Hallo,

habt ihr das 24ziger Trekking mal nachgewogen? Ab wann genau könnte man das Rad bestellen? Gib es, außer den auf der Homepage genannten Tagen, die Möglichkeit sich das Rad anzuschauen/probezufahren?


----------



## Mamara (22. Juli 2014)

Schutzbleche sind auch schrecklich montiert. Die fliegende Rücklicht-Verkabelung am Unterrohr erhält hoffentlich auch noch ne Korrektur.

Hat es nen zweiten Rückstrahler um der StVZO gerecht zu werden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (5. August 2014)

Katja, ich habe gerade auf eure Internetseite geschaut und festgestellt das euer 24er jetzt erst im Okt. lieferbar sein soll. Ist das richtig? Dann muss ich mich leider langsam nach was anderem umsehen...
Gruß Oliver


----------



## oliverb. (25. September 2014)

@Pepper:Habe gerade gesehen, das die 24er lieferbar sind. (Laut Internetseite) Sind sie jetzt wirklich da? Habt ihr sie mal nachgewogen?
@all: Hat vielleicht schon einer bestellt und kann die Tage mal was dazu schreiben?

Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## rsv-peter (10. November 2014)

Hallo


Habe die Tage ein 20" Hot Pepper gekauft.

400g gibt es gratis zu den 8,1 Kg. Ohne Pedale, Reflektoren Klingel aber mit Luft in den Reifen






 wiegt es 8,5Kg (mit Karcher Kofferwage gemessen).

Ist ja nicht schlimm, aber es ist so.

Das Hinterradlager war etwas stramm eingestellt.

Im Bergleich zu "namenhaften" Bike die es beim Großhändler um die Ecke gibt, ist es trotzdem eine super Rädchen.


Es hat gleich ein paar andere reifen bekommen. Die dünnschlappe sehen ja echt verboten aus und wiegen mit Schlauch je 610g

Die Schwalbe Shredda 20 x 2.0 mit Schlauch wiegen 450g, sehen auf dem Bike besser aus, bringen Komfort und wahrscheinlich rollen sie auch noch besser.


Das 16" Hot Pepper hat dem kleinen bis jetzt super Spaß gemacht, aber jetzt ist er etwas zu groß für das kleine.

Es war auch etwas schwerer wie angegeben, aber es rollt echt super. Ich habe 16 x 2.0 Big Appel drauf gemacht.

Freu mich schon auf das Gesicht vom kleinen, wenn er es zu Weihnachten  bekommt.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## bwholo75 (11. November 2014)

rsv-peter schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> 
> Habe die Tage ein 20" Hot Pepper gekauft.
> ...



Hey Peter,
danke für die Infos ;-)! Wir haben gestern für unseren Junior auch ein 20er bestellt. 
Die Reifen kommen runter, ich kann mich ja schonmal umsehen ;-)! Da wir noch ein britischen Fabrikat in 20 Zoll zu Hause haben, kann ich den direkten Vergleich mal anstellen...

Passen die 20x2,0-Reifen gut da drauf? Oder lieber ne Nummer schmaler?!


----------



## rsv-peter (15. November 2014)

Hallo

Passen gut. Ist noch viel Luft.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## martinos (16. November 2014)

habe diese Woche ein Hotpepper in 20" und eins in 24" bestellt. Werde berichten, wenn die Teile da sind.


----------



## rsv-peter (27. November 2014)

Hallo

Bin jetzt mit dem 20 Zoll fahrfertig bei 8,12Kg angekommen (ohne Reflektoren, aber mit Klingel :=)).
Bilder kommen noch.

Gruß
Peter


----------



## track94 (28. November 2014)

Hallo Peter,

Ich hab einen Sammelthread   ( pimp my Pepper sammelthread )für Veränderungen angefangen , vielleicht hast du ja Lust die Bilder dort auch zu posten.

Gruß Lars


----------



## rsv-peter (29. November 2014)

Hallo

So die Bilder, Jetzt mit 8,05 Kg


----------



## pepperbikes (1. Dezember 2014)

Schöner Umbau, war dann doch ein bisschen mehr als die Reifen. Besonders gut gefallen mir die Avid Bremsen - die gibt es nächstes Jahr wohl serienmäßig...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsv-peter (1. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Ja, der Papa hatte mal wieder die Schrauberrietis.

Token Innenlager mit Hohlwelle
KCNC Lenker/Vorbau
Titan-Schnellspanner
Titan Achse Pedale 
gekürzte M-Wave Stütze
Schraubgriffe 
Avid Bremsgriffe
Selle Bassano Mito
Sattelstützenschnellspanner
9 Fach XT Zahnkranz mit Kette (hatte ich noch leicht gebraucht)
Shifter 9 fach (lag auch noch rum)
2.0 Faltreifen Sherrda mit Schwalbe Schlauch


----------



## martinos (2. Dezember 2014)

sodele, gestern die Räder aus dem Karton befreit, ohne dass neugierige Kiddies dabei sind:
1. 20" Hot Pepper in rot:
süßes, kleines Rad. Laut meiner Kofferwaage 8,9 KG ohne Pedale.
Schaltwerkskäfig kommt der Straße im kleinsten Gang gefährlich nahe - keine Ahnung ob das bei allen 20"-Bikes so ist.
Die 1,4"-Rennradbereifung geht gar nicht, da muss noch was anderes rein, ansonsten richtig schickes Rad.

Verstehe allerdings nicht, warum da Autoventile verbaut werden - Sclaverand wären doch viel geschickter (zumindest für mich). Weiß jemand ob es nen Adapter Sclaverand auf Autoventil gibt, damit ich nicht zwei Pumpen auf Tour mitschleppen muss?

2. 24" Hot Pepper in Blau:
Bauart dem 20" sehr ähnlich, durch die Federgabel sieht es wie ein richtiges Bike aus. Federgabel spricht leicht an, bin gespannt wie das mit Kind aussieht. Die 1,95"-Reifen sind OK, die werden vorerst mal drauf bleiben.

Gewicht: 10,4 KG ohne Pedale (Kofferwaage ist da evtl. etwas tolerant), aber leichtes Übergewicht hat das Rädchen schon, dürfte bei den anderen Herstellern aber nicht anders sein.

Schaltung und Bremsen sind bei beiden Rädern gut eingestellt - mal schauen wie die Kiddies damit zurechtkommen. Wenn der Winter dieses Jahr wieder ausfällt, dann können die das recht bald nach Weihnachten testen.

Gerade durch Zufall gesehen - Pepperbikes hat auch nen Adventskalender mit Reduzierungen oder Goodies für die Kinderbikes. Da hätte sich das Warten für mich nochmal gelohnt aber konnte man ja nicht wissen:
http://www.pepperbikes.de/jugend.html

05.12: Hot Pepper 16" 249 € inkl. Schutzblech und Ständer (derzeit bereits um 50 € reduziert)
09.12: Hot Pepper 20" 299 € inkl. Schutzblech und Ständer (derzeit bereits um 50 € reduziert)
07.12: Hot Pepper 24" 399 € anstatt 449 €


----------



## acmecorp (3. Dezember 2014)

martinos schrieb:


> Verstehe allerdings nicht, warum da Autoventile verbaut werden - Sclaverand wären doch viel geschickter (zumindest für mich). Weiß jemand ob es nen Adapter Sclaverand auf Autoventil gibt, damit ich nicht zwei Pumpen auf Tour mitschleppen muss?


Ja, sogar im Set für alle Eventualitäten.


----------



## veraono (9. Dezember 2014)

Hey, @pepperbikes hab mich von euren Bikes überzeugen lassen und beim Advents-Kalender zugeschlagen.
Was aber echt fehlt sind Bilder von den jeweiligen Bikes in ALLEN verfügbaren Farben (in meinem Fall z.B. hot pepper 20 in Rot und grün), kann doch nicht sein, dass man sich als interessierter Kunde mit der Google -Bildersuche  rumschlagen - oder alle anderen Modelle nach einem Bike in der vermeintlich bestellten Farbe durchkruschteln muss.


----------



## bernd e (9. Dezember 2014)

Hab auch heute früh zugeschlagen und es soll in 1-2 Tagen da sein. Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## veraono (21. Dezember 2014)

So heute Hot Pepper 20 mal ausgepackt und aufgebaut, @pepperbikes sieht 1a aus, vor allem den rot ton finde ich genial.  Die Schaltung arbeitet überraschend leichtgängig und präzise. Mitgelieferte Schutzbleche sind hochwertige passgenaue Markenartikel.
Sind aber auch Sachen dran die mir nicht gefallen und die ich vom Islabike cnoc anders gewöhnt bin:
- Der Q-Faktor ist unnötigerweise viel zu breit! Es ist auf jeder Seite noch über 2,5cm Freigang zwischen Kurbel und Kettenstrebe und die Kettenlinie dürfte ruhig noch 5mm nach innen (auf dem größten Ritzel schleift die Kette am inneren Kunststoff-Schutzring). Das wäre mit einem anderen Innenlager mit kürzerer Achse leicht zu beheben.
- Die Bremshebel sind nicht die Besten, wackelig und nicht gerade die leichtgängigsten, Funktion ist gerade so in Ordnung.
- Rundlauf der Felgen ist suboptimal (kein Seiten- aber Höhenschlag, sieht eher so aus als ob's am Felgen-Stoß wäre und nicht am Aufbau liegt).
- Die Reifen sind schmal, schwer (~570g) und haben ein Profil das nicht mal für einen gut geschotterten Weg taugt.

Davon abgesehen geht die Qualität voll in Ordnung und ich bin mit dem Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bislang sehr zufrieden.
Gewicht exakt 9050g fahrbereit mit Pedalen, Reflektoren, Schutzblechen und Ständer, dafür etwas leichteren Reifen (Schwalbe Mow Joe 1,85)


----------



## bernd e (22. Dezember 2014)

Kann ich so bestätigen.
Aus dem Grund habe ich Shimano LX-Bremsen montiert, die ich noch im Keller hatte. Das Innenlage werde ich auch noch tauschen, gegen eines mit kürzerer Achse (Kind fährt extrem gepreizt, schaut grauenvoll aus). Reifen kommen auch noch welche mit Profil.
Höhenschlag haben meine nicht, dafür das VR einen leichen Seitenschlag.
In unserem Fall ist es auch rot und gefällt Mutter, Tocher und mir gut. Für den Preis deutlich bessere Wahl ein Bike der "großen" Hersteller mit ihren "Kinder-Showbikes". 
Was mir zudem nicht gefällt, der lange Schaltwerkskäfig. Da kommt noch was kurzes hin oder aber zumindest ein paar Kettenglieder raus.
Dünnere Lenkergriffe wären noch schön.


----------



## veraono (25. Dezember 2014)

Oh oh, noch mehr Kritik:
Heute erster Test am Endverbraucher(in), Kind ist gleich mal ungebremst auf eine Mauer, dann auf einen Zaun, erstmal zu mehr Aufmerksamkeit ermahnt bis sich das Töchterchen zur Wehr setzt: “ich kann doch gar nicht bremsen“
Es hat sich herausgestellt (was mir mit meiner Erwachsenen-Motorik nicht mal aufgefallen ist), dass die hintere Bremse zu schwergängig für sie war.
Ursächlich ist eine Kombination von Problemen an der Hinterrad- Bremse:
Eine unglückliche Zug-Verlegung mit vielen unnötig engen Radien,  die Canti-Sockel sitzen sehr weit unten , dadurch müssen die Bremsbeläge am oberen Ende des Langlochs befestigt werden , dadurch reduziert sich die Hebelwirkung und zudem scheuert der Zug auf dem Schutzblech (lässt sich mit aller Einstellerei konstruktionsbedingt nicht vermeiden). Und zu allem Übel kann das Kind den Bremshebel nur mit zwei Fingern bedienen, weil es ganz normale Erwachsenen- Hebel sind , der Drehpunkt in Kombi mit dem Dreh-Schaltgriff zu weit innen ist UND der Schaltgriff auch noch zur Mitte hin dicker wird.
Hab jetzt wenigsten geschafft durch kürzen der Schaltzughülle den Zug leichtgängiger zu machen, die konstruktionsbedingten bleiben.
An der Vorderbremse war Gott seidank nur der Canti-Sockel unrund, nach etwas feilen ging die dann gut 
Btw: die Kettenstreben sind asymmetrisch, leider hat man das nicht bedacht als man die Bremssockel angeschweißt hat, heißt die Arme der hinteren VBrake stehen immer schief , ist der optimalen Kraftübertragung auch nicht unbedingt zuträglich.

Weiß nicht ob ich der erste bin der ein Kind hat dem die Kraft ausging aber alles in allem ist das für das Angebot ( 299 mit Zusatzausstattung) schon grenzwertig was Kompromisse angeht. Aber für ein Rad das 350.- kosten will und das sich auf die Fahnen schreibt kindgerecht zu sein , finde ich Montage und Ergonomie im Vergleich zu dem was ich bisher in dieser Preisklasse gesehen habe unterdurchschnittlich.

Mit den Bremssockeln sieht man übrigens auch auf dem Bild der Seitansicht auf der Homepage , wenn man mal genau auf das Langloch schaut .


----------



## Fisch123 (26. Dezember 2014)

Und?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rsv-peter (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Sohnemann mit 4,5 Jahren hat kein Problem mit dem Rad und fährt und bremt wie ein "großer". 

Das 16" Pepper hat die gleiche Bremse und mit dem hatte er auch keine Probleme.
Wir sind zufrieden.

Dumme Frage, warum bremste sie nicht vorne (mit)?


----------



## veraono (26. Dezember 2014)

Das 16“ hat aber wohl keinen Schaltgriff und natürlich soll sie vorn auch bremsen, dass ändert doch aber nix an der bescheidenen Konstruktion und Funktion der hinteren Bremse. Ich sag ja auch nicht, das jetzt ein furchtbares Unglück geschehen ist.
Aber es ärgert mich maßlos , wenn ich Verhältnismäßig viel Geld für ein vermeintlich durchdachtes Kinder-rad ausgebe und dann 2cm mehr Q-Faktor wie an MEINEM Rad habe, dazu noch erstmal 1,5 Stunden Zeit investieren muss um an der Zug-Verlegung rumzupfriemeln und an schwergängigen Cantisockeln rumfeilen muss. Und am Ende immer noch der Bremszug am Schutzblech scheuert, die Hebel-Ergonomie bescheiden ist etc..

Aber vielleicht bin ich da einfach zu verwöhnt von der Qualität und Endmontage der bisherigen Kinderrädern die ich in der Preisklasse hatte/gesehen hab.


----------



## veraono (26. Dezember 2014)

Hinterrad ist übrigens mittig im Hinterbau
   

EDIT: 
ganz ohne Wertung aber so kann Hebel-Ergonomie auch aussehen, man beachte Drehpunkt des Hebel s und wie viel Finger da passen, wenn's mal schnell gehen muss mit der Verzögerung.


----------



## track94 (26. Dezember 2014)

Moin,bin auch mit dem Rad voll zufrieden .
Unser Großer fährt seit gestern damit durch das Haus
Die Hebie-Halterung hinten hab ich anders angeschraubt (siehe Bild) da schubbert nix
Gruß Lars


----------



## veraono (26. Dezember 2014)

track94 schrieb:


> Moin,bin auch mit dem Rad voll zufrieden .
> Unser Großer fährt seit gestern damit durch das Haus
> Die Hebie-Halterung hinten hab ich anders angeschraubt (siehe Bild) da schubbert nix
> Gruß Lars


Edit: ändert bei mir leider nichts an meinem Problem. Die 1,85“ Mow Joes passen dann  nicht mehr drunter , ist einfach konstruktionsbedingt verdammt wenig Platz zwischen Bremszug und Reifen, hast du original Reifen drauf?


----------



## track94 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ne hab Schalbe cx comp in 1.75 .
Und wenn du die Halterung  ein bisschen nachbiegst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (26. Dezember 2014)

Biegen hin oder her, wohnen am “Land“ und wenn beim ersten Dreck das Hinterrad am Schutzblech schleift ist's dumm.
Aber um das klar zu stellen, das mit dem scheuern des Bremszuges ist das was mich am wenigsten stören würde, solange die bremse leichtgängig ist und mit wenig Handkraft funktioniert.
Da wird unnötig Funktion und Freigang verschenkt, dadurch, dass die Sockel so sinnlos tief platziert sind.
Klar kann man sich mit allem arrangieren und das Rad hat wie geschrieben durchaus positive Seiten aber es gibt genügend Kompromisse für Geld zu kaufen, ich ging stillschweigend davon aus man hätte sich hier mehr Gedanken über kindgerechte Detaillösungen gemacht und bin deshalb etwas enttäuscht .


----------



## track94 (26. Dezember 2014)

Kann sein, dafür bin ich zuweit von der Materie weg


----------



## rsv-peter (26. Dezember 2014)

Hallo

Schalbe Shredda 20 x 2.00 (mehr Profil braucht der kleine (noch) nicht)
Schwalbe Big Apple 16 x 2.0 
Beide kein Problem.
Er fährt (und bremst) mit beiden gern und viel.

Puky, Cube und co fährt jeder, die sind "genauso teuer" deutlich schwerer und auch nicht besser ausgestattet.

Gut, am Pepper könnte auch einiges besser sein, aber das ist bei jedem Rad so und wer fährt schon gerne ein Bike von der Stange.

Aber das ist meine Meinung


----------



## veraono (26. Dezember 2014)

rsv-peter schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Schalbe Shredda 20 x 2.00 (mehr Profil braucht der kleine (noch) nicht)
> Schwalbe Big Apple 16 x 2.0
> ...


Klar ohne Schutzbleche passt viel rein. Und dass es genügend schlechtere Alternativen gibt ist mir durchaus bewusst, es gibt aber offensichtlich auch bessere. Der Vergleich ist doch sinnfrei, woran will man sich messen lassen, an den wirklich schlechten Konkurrenten , die nicht kindgerechtes Zeug für viel Geld verkaufen, oder an den wirklich guten Konkurrenten die sich scheinbar schon viel Gedanken über Details gemacht haben.
Aber ich will niemand das besinnliche Fest mit meiner Kritik verderben, was ich oben geschrieben habe sind Dinge die mich stören (q Faktor , Handkraft...), und ich nicht verstehe, weil das Rad keinen Cent teuerer sein müsste wenn sie anders/kindgerechter gelöst wären.


----------



## track94 (26. Dezember 2014)

Ist für den Hersteller auch schwierig auf alle Eventualitäten vorbereitet zu sein
( mit orig Reifen passt es ja ).
Ist glaube ich ja auch die erste Serie Kinderbikes.

Ich kann mich auch nicht bei Fiat melden weil auf unseren Fiat 500 ,285 x75 r15 im Radkasten schleift ( bitte nicht ernst nehmen) ;-)
Das ist halt der Nachteil wenn man bestellt


----------



## veraono (26. Dezember 2014)

Klar, aber 1,85“ ist ja nun nicht übertreiben, und nochmal, das mit dem Freigang am Schutzblech ist das kleinste Problem.
Aber genug davon, es gibt Dinge die man am dem Rad m.E. ohne Mehraufwand hätte besser machen können, die ich an diesem Rad stillschweigend aus meiner Erfahrung mit anderen Rädern ähnlicher Preisklasse so erwartet habe und wegen dieser Erwartung ich u.A. auch zu diesem Rad gegriffen habe, die aber anders sind. Wenn ich der einzige sein sollte den das stört und meine Tochter die einzige ist, die Probleme mit der Handkraft hat, umso besser für den Hersteller und alle die es nicht stört.
Amen.


----------



## track94 (26. Dezember 2014)

Dieser thread ist  auch für den Hersteller gut da er bei der nächsten Serie über Änderungen nachdenken kann , ich wollte nur sagen das Rahmen ,Komponenten und Preis nicht auf jeden zugeschnitten werden können.
Ich wollte dich nicht angreifen ,wenn du das so siehst ist deine Kritik richtig und wichtig

Einen schönen Tag noch


----------



## bernd e (26. Dezember 2014)

Den Q-Faktor sollte sich der Hersteller auf alle Fälle zu Herzen nehmen. 
Wenn es eine günstige Bremse mit geringer Handkraft gibt, wäre natürlich auch gut. Wobei die verbaute immer noch weniger Handkraft benötigte als z.B. bei einem M....a.


----------



## veraono (27. Dezember 2014)

Heute mal schnell das Tretlager tauschen wollen (ein altes xt mit kürzerer Achse lag glücklicherweise noch im Keller), endete mit vielen Flüchen und einem 8er Bohrer weil die 14SW Schraube ( WO bitte außer im Baumarkt werden mit so Muttern noch Kurbeln geklemmt ??) auf der Antriebsseite mit dem Drehmoment einer Formel 1 Radmutter versehen war.
Aber nach 3 Arbeitsstunden wird's so langsam, die seltsam -und unnötig- den Q Faktor erhöhenden , nach außen gekröpften Kurbelarme bleiben leider.
Hab mittlerweile auch schon Bremsgriffe gefunden, die mit Schaltdrehgriffen und Kinderhänden etwas kompatibler sind und sogar Vbrakes mit längeren Auslegern , die erhöhen dann zum einen die Hebelkraft und sorgen für mehr Freigang fürs Schutzblech. Alles wird langsam gut.
Wenn ich den ganzen Aufwand für Teile und Arbeit zusammenrechne erniedrige ich mich ich das nächste mal doch lieber wieder vor den Briten und schau, dass ich mir ein beinn 20 (bzw. dann 24 ) von der Insel über bekannte importieren lasse,  da sind Qualität , Ergonomie, Detaillösungen UND Montage über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Das Ganze für unter dem Strich das gleiche Geld.
Sorry an alle begeisterten und zufriedenen Käufer für die negativen Vibes hier aber die Stunden im Keller verbringe ich nächstes mal lieber mit der Familie, vielleicht hab ich ja ein sog. “Montags-Modell“ erwischt, allerdings auch davon abgesehen muss ich mir so lieblose Details  nicht nochmal antun, auch wenn das Rad auf dem Papier erstmal sinnvoll ausgestattet scheint fürs Geld.


----------



## Ann (27. Dezember 2014)

schade, daß du so unzufrieden mit dem pepper bist. ich hab leider noch keines gesehen, war damals aber auch heilfroh, daß wir noch ein isla bekommen haben  hast du dir die kubikes mal angeschaut? das wäre für mich jetzt die alternative für ein isla, aber unser 24er reicht hoffentlich noch etwas länger  

versuch doch mal mit pepper im neuen jahr zu telefonieren. die sind eigentlich echt total nett und auch kritik gegenüber sehr offen. ich würde einfach mal anrufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (27. Dezember 2014)

Hab mir überhaupt erst aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Isla nichtmehr nach D liefert viele Alternativen (ich bin der Meinung alle gängigen Hersteller hochwertiger Kinderbikes abgeklappert zu haben) angesehen und das Pepper hatte augenscheinlich zunächst mal das beste P/L- Verhältnis , leider sind Hersteller von bezahlbaren und brauchbaren Kinderbikes rar und alles Versender und so richtig wurden mir manche Probleme auch erst bewusst als das Kind draufsaß und mir seine Sicht der Dinge mitgeteilt hat.
EDIT: es ist halt immer schwierig jedes Detail in Vorfeld zu prüfen, viele Detail-Aufnahmen oder technische Daten gibt es auf den Homepages nicht und irgendwann wenn man tagelang das Internet durchforstet hat , muss man eine Entscheidung treffen.
Das Rad ist ja (auch wenn das vielleicht in meinen Posts vielleicht anders rüberkommt) nicht wirklich schlecht aber es sind vor allem die ergonomischen Details wegen derer ich persönlich mehr Geld ausgebe als für z.B. ein Puky  , nicht nur die 500g Gewichtsunterschied.
Das Rad hat absolut Potential und ich glaube für mich passt jetzt nach der ganzen Arbeit auch soweit alles aber ich brauch in Zukunft keine Experimente mehr , solange man vernünftige Kinderbikes nicht im Laden um's Eck ansehen, testen und kaufen kann und Kinder nunmal so sind, dass sie Geschenke ungern wieder zurückgeben, auch wenn es theoretisch einen Retourenschein gäbe nehme ich doch nächstes Mal lieber Das  womit ich beste Erfahrungen hatte.
Aber die Welt ist dynamisch, sollte sich durch Erfahrungsberichte herausstellen, dass  Dinge sich zum positiven wandeln finde ich das immer gut.
Alleine schon dass der Hersteller hier vertreten ist spricht ja absolut für die Marke und Entwicklungspotential.


----------



## track94 (28. Dezember 2014)

Es ist ja auch alles Nutzer abhängig.
Vom Q-Faktor hab ich keine Ahnung...aber ich hab mich gestern noch belesen und es stimmt schon das es so nicht ganz i.O. ist,ohne es nachzumessen.
Bedienkräfte für Schaltung und Bremse gehen bei uns i.O. auch die Erreichbarkeit der Hebel ist bei uns gut ( sogar mit dicken Winterhandschuhen ) , der Fahrer ist allerdings auch 120 cm und 25 Kg mit gerade 5 Jahren

Gruß Lars


----------



## veraono (28. Dezember 2014)

Wie die Erreichbarkeit auf der Schaltseite gut sein soll ist mir zwar ein Rätsel aber wenns für euch passt dann passt s ja.
Ich bin mittlerweile mit bezahlbaren und verfügbaren Bremshebeln , die einen nach innen versetzten Drehpunkt haben und dadurch besser mit Drehschaltgriffen und kleinen Händen harmonieren sollten fündig geworden (Tektro JL 510 TS für sehr kleine Hände bzw. 16-20" Räder und Tektro JL 325-A für etwas größere Hände oder 20-24" Räder) :


----------



## track94 (28. Dezember 2014)

Seine Hände sind groß genug , aber die Tektro sind natürlich besser auf der Drehgriff seite  ,die könnten wir später für den kleinen Bruder gebrauchen


----------



## Fisch123 (28. Dezember 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Wie die Erreichbarkeit auf der Schaltseite gut sein soll ist mir zwar ein Rätsel aber wenns für euch passt dann passt s ja.
> Ich bin mittlerweile mit bezahlbaren und verfügbaren Bremshebeln , die einen nach innen versetzten Drehpunkt haben und dadurch besser mit Drehschaltgriffen und kleinen Händen harmonieren sollten fündig geworden:


An deiner Stelle hätte ich mal selber gebaut, wenn ich sehe was du schon alles getauscht hast an dem neuen Bike!


----------



## veraono (28. Dezember 2014)

Fisch123 schrieb:


> An deiner Stelle hätte ich mal selber gebaut, wenn ich sehe was du schon alles getauscht hast an dem neuen Bike!


Naja, an dem cnoc 16 hab ich in zwei Jahren genau gar nix gemacht außer ab und zu mal den Sattel höher zu stellen...
Es geht hier NICHT um Tuning, Was ich jetzt vorhabe zu ändern sind nur die Dinger an dem Rad, die m.E. völlig an kleinkindlichen Dimensionen vorbei sind oder worüber sich mein Kind aktiv beschwert hat ohne, dass es mir selbst zunächst aufgefallen wäre.


----------



## bernd e (28. Dezember 2014)

veraono schrieb:


> Heute mal schnell das Tretlager tauschen wollen (ein altes xt mit kürzerer Achse lag glücklicherweise noch im Keller), endete mit vielen Flüchen und einem 8er Bohrer weil die 14SW Schraube ( WO bitte außer im Baumarkt werden mit so Muttern noch Kurbeln geklemmt ??) auf der Antriebsseite mit dem Drehmoment einer Formel 1 Radmutter versehen war.
> Aber nach 3 Arbeitsstunden wird's so langsam, die seltsam -und unnötig- den Q Faktor erhöhenden , nach außen gekröpften Kurbelarme bleiben leider.
> Hab mittlerweile auch schon Bremsgriffe gefunden, die mit Schaltdrehgriffen und Kinderhänden etwas kompatibler sind und sogar Vbrakes mit längeren Auslegern , die erhöhen dann zum einen die Hebelkraft und sorgen für mehr Freigang fürs Schutzblech. Alles wird langsam gut.
> Wenn ich den ganzen Aufwand für Teile und Arbeit zusammenrechne erniedrige ich mich ich das nächste mal doch lieber wieder vor den Briten und schau, dass ich mir ein beinn 20 (bzw. dann 24 ) von der Insel über bekannte importieren lasse,  da sind Qualität , Ergonomie, Detaillösungen UND Montage über jeden Zweifel erhaben. Das Ganze für unter dem Strich das gleiche Geld.
> Sorry an alle begeisterten und zufriedenen Käufer für die negativen Vibes hier aber die Stunden im Keller verbringe ich nächstes mal lieber mit der Familie, vielleicht hab ich ja ein sog. “Montags-Modell“ erwischt, allerdings auch davon abgesehen muss ich mir so lieblose Details  nicht nochmal antun, auch wenn das Rad auf dem Papier erstmal sinnvoll ausgestattet scheint fürs Geld.



Welche Achslänge hast du eingebaut? Ich hab mir ein 7€-Shimano mit 110mm Achslänge bestellt.
Bei mir waren beide Schrauben normalfest und zum Glück hat mein Ratschenkasten ne 14er Nuss gehabt.
Mein Weibchen sagte jetzt zu mir "hättest du es halt aufgebaut", als sie am Bildschirm sah, wonach ich bei Ebay und hier im Bikemarkt schaue 
Ich für meinen Teil, baue sicher das nächste Rad (24er) selbst auf. Soviel ist sicher, da kommt dann mein abgetragener X.0 Antrieb und Juicys drauf.


----------



## pepperbikes (29. Dezember 2014)

Hallo veraono,

deine Kritik möchte ich gerne aufgreifen. Du darfst dir sicher sein wir haben uns viele Gedanken über die Ergonomie und die verbauten Teile gemacht, aber hinterher ist man immer klüger. Für deine konstruktive Kritik vorab schon mal herzlichen Dank.
Im Detail unsere Gedanken zu den von dir kritisierten Teile:
- Kombination Bereifung/Schutzblech
Wir können hier leider nicht auf alle denkbaren Kombination Rücksicht nehmen. Der serienmäßig verbaute Reifen ist ein guten Straßenreifen, viele unserer Kunden fahren mit Ihren Kindern zu 99% auf der Straße, da stören Stollen nur. Und passend zu diesen Reifen sind die von uns angebotenen Schutzbleche.
- Position Cantilever-Sockel
Für zukünftige Produktionen wird der Cantisockels etwas höher gesetzt.
- Bremsen
Mein Sohn hat auf einem 16" angefangen und kam bereits mit 4 Jahren mit den Bremsen gut klar, aber Kinder sind unterschiedlich. Um die Räder weiter aufzuwerten werden wir zukünftig Avid Single Digit 5 Bremsen mit Avid FR5 Bremshebeln verbauen.
- Q-Faktor/Tretlager
Auch hier arbeiten wir an einer Lösung mit unserem Produzenten.

Wir arbeiten stetig an einer Verbesserung unsere Produkte - man lernt nie aus.

In diesem Sinne wünsche ich alle Lesern eine guten Rutsch und sende Grüße aus dem endlich sehr winterlichen Allgäu

Katja von pepperbikes
PS: Und jetzt geht es dann zum Skifahren...


----------



## veraono (29. Dezember 2014)

Danke für die Rückmeldung,
-Die Tatsache mit dem Schutzblech war eher sekundär und wäre ja quasi schon mit behoben, wenn die Cantisockel etwas höher kämen.
-zu den Reifen: es geht mir gar nicht um Stollen oder Übergröße aber ein bisschen “allroundiger“ könnten sie jedenfalls für meinen Geschmack schon sein (Schotter-Wege gibt's doch überall und da sind die original Reifen schon nur sehr bedingt geeignet, zudem trägt die geringe Breite nicht gerade zu besserem Komfort bei).
- Bremsen:
ich finde die Funktion der Arkonga Bremsen nicht so schlecht, WENN die Hebel- Ergonomie für den Drehgriff passen würde. Die wäre aber beim Avid Fr 5 leider wieder genauso unpassend für einen Drehschalter wie bei den bisherigen (hab ja oben mal ein günstiges positiv-Beispiel gepostet), da fände ich persönlich eine gute Ergonomie 100x wichtiger als dass Avid draufsteht.
Bei mir kam noch dazu, dass die Zugverlegung schlecht war und ein Cantisockel vorne schwergängig weil verzogen (vermutlich weil die Schraube zu fest angezogen war) und erst nach befeilen desselben schleiffrei einzustellen war.
- Q Faktor find ich gut dass ihr da rangeht, wenn es noch Kurbeln ohne Kröpfung gäbe wäre es perfekt.

Unterm Strich finde ich die Ausstattung des Rades an und für sich jetzt schon gut für den Preis, und da ist es umso ärgerlicher, dass soviel Funktion unnötigerweise durch die m.E. unpassenden Details (die noch nichteinmal mehr kosten müssten wenn anders gelöst) und schlechte Endmontage verschenkt wird.
Die Endmontage mag bei mir ein Einzelfall sein aber ärgerlich ist s allemal wenn an einem Rad ein paar Sachen zusammenkommen.
Guten Rutsch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## veraono (29. Dezember 2014)

bernd e schrieb:


> Welche Achslänge hast du eingebaut? Ich hab mir ein 7€-Shimano mit 110mm Achslänge bestellt.
> Bei mir waren beide Schrauben normalfest und zum Glück hat mein Ratschenkasten ne 14er Nuss gehabt.
> Mein Weibchen sagte jetzt zu mir "hättest du es halt aufgebaut", als sie am Bildschirm sah, wonach ich bei Ebay und hier im Bikemarkt schaue
> Ich für meinen Teil, baue sicher das nächste Rad (24er) selbst auf. Soviel ist sicher, da kommt dann mein abgetragener X.0 Antrieb und Juicys drauf.


Hab wie du ein 110mm Shimano-Lager, das passt wie ich finde ziemlich perfekt. Ein 107mm müsste auch noch gehen, aber da wirds dann langsam eng zwischen dem Schaltzug der unter der Kettenstrebe läuft und dem inneren Kunstoffschutz vom Kettenblatt, ließe sich sicher auch in Griff kriegen aber wg. 1,5mm je Seite?
Und ich glaube mit so Exoten wie 103mm Achsbreite wirds auf der Antriebsseite dann allgemein ziemlich eng, leider sind die Kurbeln selbst so stark nach außen gekröpft, dass trotz der kurzen Lagerachse noch ein ordentlicher Q-Faktor für ein Kinderbike zusammenkommt.
Bei mir hat sich die Frage welches Lager nicht so wirklich gestellt, da ich ja schon eins im Keller liegen hatte und das auf anhieb passte.


----------



## oliverb. (10. Januar 2015)

Hallo veraono,(andere dürfen gerne auch ihre Tips abgeben) habe auch das 24er und die Bremsgriffe finde ich auch nicht so toll. Den JL 325-A habe ich im Netz gefunden und den finde ich auch richtig gut, aber ich finde den passenden linken nicht. Hast du einen Tip für eine Alternative? Sollte ja schon zusammenpassen...
Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## veraono (10. Januar 2015)

Hab leider auch keinen Linken gefunden aber vom Aussehen unterscheiden sie sich ja nicht so eklatant.
In meinem Fall wurde der bestellte Hebel leider  entgegen der Abbildung in komplett schwarz geliefert, das sieht evtl. etwas seltsam aus.


----------



## oliverb. (10. Januar 2015)

hmm, ok. Danke dir...
Gruß Oliver

Meine Tochter ist übrigens sehr zufrieden mit dem bike!


----------



## oliverb. (13. Januar 2015)

habe noch mal gesucht und http://www.bike-webshop.de/XLC-Bremshebelset-fuer-Drehgriff-BL-V02-Alu-schwarz-silber.html  
dieses set gefunden. Kann da jemand was zu sagen? Sind die lang und eng genug an den Griffen so das kleine Kinderhände die gut greifen können?
Gruß und Dank
Oliver


----------



## veraono (13. Januar 2015)

Kann dir zwar zu den XLC nichts sagen aber hab gerade durch Zufall noch Tektro Hebel als Paar gefunden: Tektro - TS325A Junior .




Werde ich vermutlich ordern nachdem der zuerst bestellte in der falschen Farbe geliefert wurde.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oliverb. (13. Januar 2015)

bist du sicher das es ein Paar ist? Erscheint mir sehr günstig...auch wenns bei den "Bewertungen" so steht.
Gruß Oliver


----------



## veraono (13. Januar 2015)

Nachdem es in den Bewertungen mehrfach so steht (u.A. vom 9.12.14 “ Come as a pair, so good value“) und das Gewicht für das Paar angegeben ist, gehe ich einfach mal davon aus, dass das auch so ist.


----------



## oliverb. (14. Januar 2015)

Ok. Probiere ich es einfach...


----------



## XSnailX (22. Januar 2015)

Nabend zusammen, 

gerade ein HotPepper 24 in Trekkingausführung bestellt - nun meine Frage: welche Reifenbreite lässt sich maximal unter die Schutzbleche bzw. in den Rahmen / die Gabel montieren? Wäre interessiert z.B. den Rocket Ron in 2.1 aufzuziehen für den Fahrkomfort und Grip auf Feldwegen.

Viele Grüße

Carsten


----------



## track94 (22. Januar 2015)

Beim 20" scheinen ja 2.0 zu passen  ohne Schutzbleche (allerdings Schwalbe shredda ..wenig Profil ) dann sollten doch 2.1 beim  24" gehen 

Allerdings ohne Gewehr


----------



## Roelof (26. Januar 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> ...Allerdings ohne Gewehr



Wenn er nicht rein geht, macht es "päng"


----------



## track94 (26. Januar 2015)

Genau  deswegen auch die Schusswaffe


----------



## XSnailX (7. Februar 2015)

So, hab's inzwischen einfach ausprobiert, und sie passen! Schutzbleche ganz hoch schrauben, dann geht's grade so. Nur der Platz fürs Rücklicht reicht nicht mehr aus.. Da muss ich mir was überlegen. 

Lg Carsten


----------



## XSnailX (7. Februar 2015)

.. und so sieht es jetzt aus. Viel robustere Optik, viel besserer Komfort, rollt super und ich glaube die Reifen sind nicht mal schwerer als die originalen Kenda Straßenreifen 

Das Rücklicht habe ich auch dranbekommen, musste einen Adapter basteln der vom Montageblech des Gepäckträgers nach hinten verlängert.

LG Carsten


----------



## track94 (8. Februar 2015)

Gefällt mir sehr gut,wenn man mal Bilder  im Original sieht  sehen die gleich viel besser aus als auf der Herstellerseite


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## track94 (8. Februar 2015)

Jetzt im hellen ist mir aufgefallen das die Bremmszüge doch arg lang sind ...oder täuscht das?
Könnte man ein bisschen kürzen  dann gehen die leichter


----------



## track94 (9. Februar 2015)

Hallo , hab das 20" Teammodell auf der Homepage gesehen , was hat sich denn da alles geändert?
Gabelschaft in 11/8 " und Bremsen geändert wie habt ihr denn das Gewicht so reduziert? 

Soll es vielleicht auch ein Teammodell in24" geben?  ;-)
Gruß  Lars


----------



## pepperbikes (11. Februar 2015)

Wir haben jetzt eine konifizierten Rohrsatz bei den Hauptrohren und die Gabel ist komplett Alu, auch der Schaft.
Das 24" MTb ist ja schon fast ein Teammodell. Mal schauen was da noch kommt?
Katja


----------



## track94 (11. Februar 2015)

Mit dem 24" hab noch Zeit dann lass ich mich mal überraschen


----------



## veraono (13. Februar 2015)

@pepperbikes ich hab mich ja vor kurzem hier über die Hebelergonomie und die Beschaffenheit der Bremse am Hinterbau ausgelassen. So stellte ich mir das vor:
Hebel mit passender Ergonomie für Drehschaltgriff (in meinem Fall der Tektro - TS325A Junior, 7eur das Paar )







Die original- Hinterbremse mit 9cm Schenkellänge gegen Shimano V-Brakes mit 10,7cm Schenkellänge getauscht (8eur).
Massig Platz unter- und über dem Schutzblech trotz dickerer Reifen; dazu noch dtl. bessere Hebelverhältnisse (da passen dann auch die sehr tief angeschweißten Cantisockel).




Und zu guter Letzt noch das original Tretlager mit 123mm Achslänge gegen eines mit 110mm  (aus Restekiste) getauscht,  107mm wären auch noch gegangen,weniger geht aber wg. dem Kettenblatt nicht, dass würde sonst am Schaltzug streifen. Wie man sieht kommt leider trotz der kürzeren Achse aufgrund der stark nach außen gekröpften Kurbeln noch ein beträchtlicher Q-Faktor zusammen. Und eine normale Kurbelschraube sieht doch Welten besser aus als diese Baumarkt-Style Plastikkappen.









Sinnvolle Ergonomie muss also nicht unbedingt viel kosten. Irgendwann muss ich noch die Laufräder zentrieren, sonst bin ich jetzt bis auf Q-Faktor/ Kurbeln zufrieden .
Unten der Beitrag wo man die “vorher“ Bilder sieht., der Unterschied kommt auf den Bildern nicht so raus, ist aber (jedenfalls was die Bremse angeht) enorm.
Grüße



veraono schrieb:


> Hinterrad ist übrigens mittig im Hinterbau
> Anhang anzeigen 345259 Anhang anzeigen 345260 Anhang anzeigen 345261 Anhang anzeigen 345262


----------



## KIV (14. Februar 2015)

Echt sinnvoll überarbeitet, Kompliment!

Die Kurbel finde ich aber gruselig (nicht nur die billigen goldenen Schräubchen und das schäbige Plastik), bei meinem Kania-Selbstaufbau läuft der Kurbelarm mit nem 107er Innenlager nur 3mm an der Kettenstrebe entlang.


----------



## veraono (14. Februar 2015)

KIV schrieb:


> bei meinem Kania-Selbstaufbau läuft der Kurbelarm mit nem 107er Innenlager nur 3mm an der Kettenstrebe entlang.


Ja, so würde ich mir das auch wünschen, ist aber nun mal so. Ich kenne leider auch keine gute Adresse wo man hochwertige kindgerechte Biketeile kaufen kann (gerade die Kurbellänge ist da ein Problem) sonst hätt ich evtl. auch selbst aufgebaut.


----------



## KIV (14. Februar 2015)

Ich habe auf Reserve ne billige 2.Wahl-Kurbel von Frog über kaniabikes.de gekauft. Ist zwar qualitativ auch nicht besser als Deine, aber hat zumindest nicht diesen Zik-Zak-Knick im Kurbelarm...
Somit sollte ein besserer QFaktor möglich sein. Für ca. 15€ kann man das mal ausprobieren.


----------



## pepperbikes (12. April 2016)

Verschiedene Änderungswünsche wurden bei den aktuellen Modellen umgesetzt (Kurbel, Bremse). Da wohl viele unserer Kunden über das Forum kommen, auch hier der Hinweis, dass die 24" Räder wieder ab Ende April lieferbar sind.

Katja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EmDoubleU (12. April 2016)

Hi,

ganz vergessen, dass es den Hersteller-Thread für Kinderbikes von Pepper gibt.

Dann stelle ich das *Hot Pepper Team* in *20"* auch hier nochmal rein.



 

Das Rad ist im wesentlichen im Serienzustand verblieben, das Preisleistungsverhältnis empfinde ich bei Pepper Bikes auch recht fair. Bestellung und Lieferung funktionierten im Herbst 2015 tadellos, auch der nachfolgende Kontakt per Email in Sachen Infosupport klappte perfekt.

Geändert bzw. ergänzt wurden von mir:

Schwalbe Black Jack 20" x 1,9" hinten
Specialized Roller 20x2,125" vorn
Shimano Sora Schaltwerk SS 9-fach Schaltwerk
Shimano Alivio 9-fach Kassette 11-32
Shimano Tiagra Kette 9-fach
Shimano Deore Rapid Fire Schalthebel 9-fach
XLC Everyday Sattel
gelbe ESI Racers Edge Griffe eingekürzt
Wellgo WR-1 Pedale in rot
Seitenständer
Steckschutzbleche
Lizard Skins Kettenstrebenschutz

Elite Flaschenhalter mit Miniflasche
rote Alu-Ventilkappen 
Das serienmäßig verbaute 8-fach Shimano Acera Schaltwerk in langer Ausführung schwebte in ungünstiger Konstellation nur kurz über dem Boden und war damit arg abrissgefährdet. Außerdem hatte es eine unnötig hohe Kapazität, deshalb wurde es durch das kurze Shimano Sora ersetzt.

Und da mein Sohn mit der Drehgriffschaltung überhaupt nicht klar kam und der rechte Bremshebel durch diese Schaltvariante völlig unergonomisch weit innen am Lenker platziert wurde, habe ich kurzerhand auf Shimano Rapid Fire (Deore = gut und günstig) umgebaut.

Das bot gleichzeitig die Chance auf eine 9-fache Abstufung mit der 11-32er Kassette. Dabei habe ich auch gleich die Zugverlegung auf links am Steuerrohr vorbei geändert, das war serienmäßig trotz vorhandener Zuganschläge auch nicht optimal gelöst.

Der Specialized Roller vorn war ein Versuch, weil ich einen voluminöseren und besser dämpfenden Reifen mit stärkeren Seitenstollen an der Front als sinnvoll empfinde. Aber leider hat sich der Specialized Roller als nicht sonderlich viel breiter als der eigentlich auch vorn vorgesehene Schwalbe Black Jack herausgestellt, er ist schwerer, hat eine weniger geschmeidige Karkasse und die Stollenverteilung ist auch gewöhnungsbedürftig. Bekommt ergo keine wirkliche Empfehlung von mir.


----------



## veraono (24. April 2017)

Nachdem der Junior gefallen am ernsthaften Mountainbiken gefunden hat, musste eine taugliche Übersetzung für “längere“ Uphills her. Also kurzerhand dem original- Kettenblatt mit Bohrmaschine und Dremel zu Leibe gerückt und ein 26z Stronglight KB mit 74mm montiert. Dazu hab ich nur die Befestigungs-Löcher des Hosenschutzringes aufgebohrt (haben glücklicherweise 74mm LK) und den Rest des Original-KB's weggeflext. 

EDIT:
Nicht wundern, die Löcher mit dem kleineren
  Lochkreis haben LK54mm und stammen von einem Versuch mit zusätzlichem 20z Kettenblatt mit dem Originalen und Umwerfer, da hat dem Kleinen aber die Kraft gefehlt den zu bedienen.


----------



## taroosan (29. April 2017)

pepperbikes schrieb:


> Verschiedene Änderungswünsche wurden bei den aktuellen Modellen umgesetzt (Kurbel, Bremse). Da wohl viele unserer Kunden über das Forum kommen, auch hier der Hinweis, dass die 24" Räder wieder ab Ende April lieferbar sind.
> 
> Katja


Hallo,
habe mir im April 2017 nach einigen Wirrungen und schwieriger Entscheidungsfindung ein MTB Hot Pepperbike 20 gekauft und gebe mal einen kurzen Stand zum Rad duch.

Gewicht passt - bei mir 8130 gr. Die Anbauteile, die ich bisher in Händen hatte scheinen auch angemessen leicht zu sein. Habe noch keine schweren Brocken erwischt.
Die Avid-Bremsgriffe lassen sich gut anpassen. Die Schaltung scheint ausreichend leichtgängig. Das es das Rad aber erst im Juli zum Geburtstag gibt habe ich noch keine Rückmeldungen vom Fahrer.
Die Optik und Verarbeitung passt. Werde trotzdem noch ein paar Veränderungen vornehmen.

zu den kritischen Punkten:

Die Reifenbreite 1,5 geht meiner Meinung nach nicht. Viel zu schmal. Habe jetzt 1,85 drin. Platz scheint für über 2 zu reichen.

@Katja
Was habt ihr denn an der Kurbel genau verändert? Sieht für mich genauso aus wie vorher.Das Innenlager scheint aber kleiner zu sein. Habe Kettenseite ca, 2,4 cm zu Strebe, links 1cm. Welche Breite hat denn das Innenlager?

Gruße, Mirko


----------



## rsv-peter (6. Mai 2018)

Hallo

Das petter steht zu verkauf
250€


----------

